# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Сборка ПК. Друзья, оцените подбор железа

## Владислав80

Всем привет. Попросили подобрать железо для нового ПК. Ибо "тыж программист". А я в железе не шарю. однако используя связи в гугле накликал следующую конфигурацию:
1)Материнская плата GigaByte GA-H370M-DS3H, LGA1151
2)DDR-4 DIMM 16Gb/2666MHz PC21300 Crucial
3)Видеокарта PCI-E 2048Mb Palit GTX 1050 StormX
4)Процессор Intel Core i5 8400
Прошу вас оценить, кто разбирается. Жизнеспособность так сказать и комбинацию железяк.
На компе будут играть в компутерные игры, работать в Ворд и пр.
Ну конечно упор на игры, там два ребенка, 17 и 45 годиков.
так ли все плохо в моем выборе и может ли оно вообще вместе работать?
Заранее признателен.

----------


## Alex_ne_bux

Нормуль. Добавь SSD 240 ГБ под ОС. И пару штук HDD по 1 Тб ( на каждого малыша). Ибо интересы разные у них явно.

----------


## MedForce

Комбинация жизнеспособна, но устаревшая и неапгрейдопригодная. Вопрос в бюджете на самом деле. Ну и плюс, сильно качественно поиграться на 1050 точно не выйдет. Более-менее игровые карты начинаются вот отсюда.

----------


## Sazex

Думаю, что лучше поднакопить и взять 1060, чем брать сейчас 1050.

----------


## Aellov

> Думаю, что лучше поднакопить и взять 1060, чем брать сейчас 1050.


На сегодняшний день, что лучше взять?

----------


## Aellov

*Посмотрите, пожалуйста, такую сборку:* 

Видеокарта
GeForce RTX 2060

Процессор
Intel Core i5 - 11400

Материнская плата
ASUS PRIME B560-PLUS

Система охлаждения
JONSBO CR-1000GT

Оперативная память
2 x 8Gb DDR4 2666MHz Kingston FURY Beast RGB

SSD
256Gb SSD Kingston SKC600

Жесткий диск
1Tb SATA-III Seagate Barracuda

Блок питания
600W Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite 230V

Корпус
PHANTEKS MetallicGear NEO Air

*150 000руб*

*Какие за и против? за эти деньги нормально или можно что-то еще более крутое найти?*

----------


## MedForce

Карту уже надо бы 3060, она несколько дороже, но по производительности не сравнить. Процессор 11400Ф, чтобы не переплачивать. Память на 3200-3600MHz, а вместо странного кулера - нормальный ID-COOLING SE-224-XT за те же деньги.

----------


## Psion44

Мне тут на днях компьютер собрали.

Зацените, хорошая сборка вышла или вы что-то заменили бы?

AMD Ryzen™ 9 7900X (64MB Cache, up to 5.60GHz)
ASUS ROG Strix LC 360 II
AMD X670 Chipset
ASUS ROG Strix X670E-E Gaming Wifi
Kingston FURY Beast DDR5 32GB 4x8GB
ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX® 4090 OC Edition 24GB GDDR6XX
Kingston KC3000 2TB M.2 NVMe SSD
ASUS ROG Strix Helios
ASUS ROG Strix 1000W + Кастомный GPU кабель питания от SantsCustoms

Вся сборка обошлась в 5280 евро.

Что скажете?

----------

